# Bucks and Sexually Transmitted Diseases



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

I'm considering putting a buck up for stud. I plan on just doing driveway breedings-I don't want the does to stay here. What diseases can be sexually transmitted? 

I've read CAE/CL can and can't be. Anyone know for sure? How about Johnes. Just trying to figure out what tests I should require and what testing I should do myself.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

good subject, fallowing...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Interested also.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep there are STDs for goats and the whole reason why I will never lease a buck out. There is chlamydia for one. I'm not sure what else is out there but I know that's the most common one. Everything that I have read says CAE is safe on not being a std. CL is spread threw pus not body fluids so no a buck can't get it from a simple breeding but that doesn't mean that doe didn't roll around in another goats cl pus and have it on her. I'm sorry but I don't trust any papers anyone claims the have about any testing after I saw what a gal in the next town from me did. She tested her goats, decided to test after one blew a abscess, that doe was positive for CL and another positive for CAE. She took samples of the clean goats only and sent back in the following week and now claims she has a clean herd. 
There's not just STDs that one should worry about. Pneumonia all it takes is for nose to nose encounter, there's also things from poop and not sure about pee. 
I know I'm being a total buzz kill and others do lease their bucks out but I won't do it. If you have been asked about stud services then I would look into getting your buck collected and having them go that way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Yep there are STDs for goats and the whole reason why I will never lease a buck out. There is chlamydia for one. I'm not sure what else is out there but I know that's the most common one. Everything that I have read says CAE is safe on not being a std. CL is spread threw pus not body fluids so no a buck can't get it from a simple breeding but that doesn't mean that doe didn't roll around in another goats cl pus and have it on her. I'm sorry but I don't trust any papers anyone claims the have about any testing after I saw what a gal in the next town from me did. She tested her goats, decided to test after one blew a abscess, that doe was positive for CL and another positive for CAE. She took samples of the clean goats only and sent back in the following week and now claims she has a clean herd.
> There's not just STDs that one should worry about. Pneumonia all it takes is for nose to nose encounter, there's also things from poop and not sure about pee.
> I know I'm being a total buzz kill and others do lease their bucks out but I won't do it. If you have been asked about stud services then I would look into getting your buck collected and having them go that way.


I agree with all that was said.


----------

